# Boil elk antler



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I've heard conflicting stories and would like everyone's input. I've heard you can boil an antler in chicken broth to make it more appealing. I've also heard you don't boil it just soak it in broth overnight. Anyone with any input on what they've done? Thanks everyone.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone with any advice?


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't feed antler, but since no one else has chimed in, I will give my opinion (and that's all it is, cause I don't have experience with antlers)

I would say not to boil it because it is drilled into my head not to cook bones and I feel like it would make it brittle and prone to splintering. Soaking it sounds like a better idea to me.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have heard of soaking and know someone that does it with their antlers. Never boil, don't boil the bone.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

My friend suggested for me to boil antlers but personally I would just soak.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Soak them, no need to boil. The marrow is so porous that it will soak up the broth easily.


----------

